# Destination "Yorkshire"



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

I am planning our next trip and as in the title we are heading "up north" to Yorkshire with York as the final stop for a 3 days (York site already sorted). We live in the midlands so can take in anything interesting on the way....waterfalls , traffic free cycleways, industrial heritage, Pretty villages and good pubs etc. we will have several days available to take in these spots.

So have any of those familiar with the Dales,Moors and Coastline of Yorkshire other bits of "God's Own County" got some of their favorite places to share with us? As well as any nice sites, cheap sites (with or without hook up) Cls, Cs ....you know what I want :lol: :lol:.

Any help will be really appreciated :wink: 

Mike


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Site behind the pub in Levisham is a good one Mike, very close to the Steam railway and the Hole of Horcum and other attractions in the North Yorkshire Moors area. Is a very steep climb out of the village but well worth the aggro. Last time I was there the pub did very good food, especially the Garlic Mushrooms, which I still dream about


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen

Thanks for that...exactly the sort of info I am after....If I can get a few places like that sorted out before we set off it makes deciding where to head for each day much easier. 
The Garlic Mushrooms do sound good, my mouth is watering :lol: :lol: and having looked up the Hole of Horcum walk, if we do it, we will have earned a good meal! :wink: 

Mike


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike, We live in Harrogate, the centre of the Dales, lots of small sites in and around this area offering all you ask, Pateley Bridge is a lovely place about 9mls from harrogate in the heart of Nidderdale, I reccommend the Riverside campsite there, absolutely beautiful with nice walks and scenery close by.

regards M&D 

http://www.nidderdale.co.uk/riversidecaravanpark/


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

The Howard Caravan club Site at Rosedale Abbey, nice minimal facility club site with 60 'economy pitches' and no toilet block. Good value at a fiver a night.
Set in beautiful scenery with many great walks in the area and a few pubs and shops up the road

Also stayed at the cl at Wardle Rigg farm a few years back, total solitude (apart from 3 other vans) and a pleasant walk to the steam railway. P441 in the cc book under Pickering.

have a great holiday.

pete.


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi mike

we done this area for our hols this year , we stayed at ladycross plantation in egton near whitby , nice woodland pitches in the motorhomes section . we went on the steam railway , visited goathland ( hearbeat aidensfield ) on the moors , scarborough , whitby seaside .

bit further north than york mind !


----------



## 93264 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, Try Whitby for fish and chips at the Magpie restaurant and Robin Hoods bay for scenery.
Bernard.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

dranreb wrote............



> Try Whitby for fish and chips at the Magpie restaurant


......................but only if you fancy standing in a long queue   

Seriously, very popular.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi M&D, peejay, the flyingscot and dranreb

again all good stuff, I told my other half that I would "do something" today about sorting out some plans for the trip while she was at work :roll: ....this is great ...she will be impressed.....I have now have google and memory map working overtime looking up the suggestions...thanks guys.

I have realised that this info could be very useful to some of those coming up early to Yorkshire for the York show and MHF rally ( we cant make it unfortunately).

keep em' coming we can always do the trip again in the spring :wink:

Mike


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Hi Spykal,
Ideal for the dales area would be Wharfedale CC site. Short walk into Grassington, and plenty of good walking country around.
On the edge of the dales we've also used Ghyll Brow Cottage - CL near to and listed under Skipton (4miles) small but neat, with steam railway passing nearby.
Another CL near Ilkley (Listed under West Yorkshire) we've used is Hall Croft. Lovely location, good walks, and nice town nearby.
Cheers
Korky


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

Absolutely cracking CL between Gargrave and Malham. Can't remember the name of the hamlet, but the site is Hurries Farm. Hook ups, toilet and nothing else but total seclusion. Plenty of other good CLs in the same area.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

spykal said:


> Hi Helen
> 
> The Garlic Mushrooms do sound good, my mouth is watering :lol: :lol: and having looked up the Hole of Horcum walk, if we do it, we will have earned a good meal! :wink:
> 
> Mike


You even get a herd of Highland Cattle thrown in, loose on the common, if you do the hole of horcum walk from the site, the bull is friendly though, or he was when I was there :lol:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Helen

The bull won't worry us I'll just give it the respect it deserves! My old Gran and uncles were dairy farmers so spent good times "down on the farm" in fact its the cows that can be a pest when you are walking with a dog but now that our Jess has gone we won't even have that problem. 

Thanks to to all the posters so far.... I am well into formulating a plan of attack on Yorkshire and I'm just realising that it is a big county........ :roll: 

Mike


----------



## 88751 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mike, Why not look in West Yorkshire as well. Howarth(Bronte Land) Holmfirth area (where the heart is and Last of the summer wine area). Bolton Abbey, Fountains Abbey, Mother Shiptons cave at Shipley. Just a few of many of Yorkshires attractions.

Ian


----------



## captainking (Jun 16, 2005)

On your way up turn right onto M62 to Hull visit the Deep.in the morning then travel on through to Kilnsea (cheap caravan park with hookup and pub etc take some barbi stuff for the beach take bins for the wildlife walk or cycle the 3 miles to spun head nature reserve....one side of the spit is the Humber the other side is the North Sea you wont be dissapointed can be very quite! you then have a varied journey upto the dales...or the east coast...Beverly etc

Ps I would'nt bother with Hull marina unless you want to look at boats....all the pubs and shops have all closed the marina area has gone downhill the last few years if you go through to whitby it's worth a couple of days visit then travel upto Staiths if you take this route you could do a circle up the east coast then travel back down through the dales heartbeat country!

Have a good time Looks like the waether will be with you

Captainking


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Chanstar said:


> Hi Mike, Why not look in West Yorkshire as well. Howarth(Bronte Land) Holmfirth area (where the heart is and Last of the summer wine area). Bolton Abbey, Fountains Abbey, Mother Shiptons cave at Shipley. Just a few of many of Yorkshires attractions.
> 
> Ian


  I have to agree with Bronte land. I lived in Haworth from the age of 10 until I was 18. I went to Haworth Butt Lane College for the Brainless. Spent a lot of Summer's up on the Moor's (and some winter's) walking to Wuthering Heights and Bronte Waterfalls. I even sang in the Choir at the Church at the top of Main street. The only problem now is it is too commercialised. The 2 houses that we lived in are now antique storage houses. :roll:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

yes i agree about the way the tourism industry has spoilt a lot of places but it is possible to get under the skin of a place and some of the suggestions on here are going to help me do just that........p.s. I used to be part of the "tourist" industry so I should be ashamed of myself!!!  

thanks again for all the suggestions...please keep them coming.....
Mike


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Spykal
We lived in Yorkshire & as cyclist have covered the whole area East riding coasts to Lancs coast Peak district up into durham

from the midland go up through Lichfield, Buxton, Glossop, Holme Moss 
For industrial herritage you need the West Yorks - campsite near Ripponden
Bronte Country & railway - Haworth

dales - Ingleton /waterfalls & caves
Aysgarth Falls, Hawes > Buttertubs & All creatures Gt & small
North Yorks moors - Pickering down to Malton (watch out on Sutton bank 1:4 25%) 
Through the vale of York (Easingwold A19) to york or take the coast 
Frm Pickering across to Scarburough or upto Whitby then down to Filey the inland to York


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pam & Pete

thanks for all of the suggestions, although we would not claim to be "big" cyclists we do enjoy 20-30 miles in a days outing if we get onto a traffic free route or at least a "very little traffic route". I had just been looking at the traffic free route over in the East of Yorkshire which runs on what looks like an old railway from Whitby past Robin Hoods Bay down to Scarborough ....do you know it? 

Does anyone have any campsite recommendations near it?

Sorry to keep this thread popping to the top but there are some good tips being given....thanks


mike


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi
I am realising that having only ever visited Yorkshire to see friends we have missed a lot and it will need more than this trip to do it any sort of justice.

So as the area is so big we may, on this trip, stick to the coast and moors,... we are going to end up in York anyway. Someone said that the Railway Museum was free now ...anyone know for sure?

Im still looking for a site recommendation on the Scarborough to Whitby cycle route :roll:


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Hi spykal
Whitby <> Scarborough is hilly and mostly main road
There is a good costal path (which would take you to Hull & Lincolnshire)

When we stopped at Robin Hoods Bay we stopped 
1 at the YHA and 
2 were on a rally, did a lot of rallying then
but quite a few sites in the area some SL/CL's

When we were in Holland recently the distance from home to Hull was mentioned & the Dutch told me it was further than from North to South of Holland - Yep its a big place. The route I suggested was just a quick trip round


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pam & pete

We were not planning to cycle the road I am hoping to use the traffic free route that follows the old railway line...we use the Sustrans web site to find most of the routes we cycle ...if you click here you can see the route...zoom in to get better detail......as it is an old railway line the steepest climb will be one that a train ( with maybe two engines) could climb ...so we should make it OK :lol:

http://tinyurl.com/892mh Click here to see the sustrans map, the solid green line is the route...20 odd miles and no cars to worry about ......brilliant!

mike


----------



## 91929 (May 1, 2005)

Should be a good trip 
The line used to run along the edge of the cliffs

Enjoy


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

hi spykal
we live in scarborough and can definatley recommend the old railway line - you can cycle right along from scarborough upto whitby apart from a few small sections - the bit between robin hoods bay and ravenscar is particularly good and there is the added bonus of being able to explore the alum mining area
there are a couple of small sites on burniston road which back onto the track and the caravan and camping club site is close but i haven't stayed on any
how do you feel about wild camping - cos there is absoloutly loads of places to stay overnight round here especially up near ravenscar - one i can think of is on level overlooking the bay above robinhoods bay - there are good places to eat at the falcon on the main whitby road - hayburn wyke on the railway track - in scarborough if you like a chinese there is an excellent chinese resturuant that does an all you can eat buffet for £8 called red dragon this is on falsgrave rd 
i would also recomend you visit reivuax ( spelt wrong ) abbey as its setting is magnificant and helmsley which is loveley - dalby forest is also great especially for walking and cycling and there is a great cl at high rigg farm only £7.50 which include entrence to forest drive - there is a woodland festival on over the weekend of the 24/25th september - gothland area always beautiful and a ride on the moors railway again is worth the trip 
the black swan at ampleforth used to be very good or the angel at topcliffe - if in malton there is great little cafe at the railway station and if you go to grassington you have to go to the devonshire arms - at york the walnut tree in heworth does a fantastic carvery everyday and i can also recomend the indian buffet on the A64 towards scarborough and if you go to hull the pub in sutton does great meals at lunch time (things its the kings head)
if you go up skipton way the wood nook campsite is very good and there is excellent walking around malham with some great natural wonders
if you want to know more about overnight stops let me know and i can try to send a map


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Smose

Thanks very much..in fact thanks to all the folks who have replied.

Thanks too for the offer of a map ...I am ok , I have all the didgital OS maps for that area and have found all the places you have mentioned.... The Dalby forest site is just a short trip from the site behind the pub in Levisham that Helen recommended so that looks like a couple of places without too much travelling between. 

If any of you ever want any tips on what to do in Worcestershire or the Cotswolds you know who to ask :lol: 

mike


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

just thought of something else - yes railway museum is free and i would also recomend eden camp museum of war near malton


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

> So as the area is so big we may, on this trip, stick to the coast and moors,... we are going to end up in York anyway. Someone said that the Railway Museum was free now ...anyone know for sure?


Railway museum is free and a great day out.

http://www.nrm.org.uk/html/home_pb/menu.asp

We are great fans of York and Rowntree park is probably the only CC site we use regularly (when you can get in)

more good places to visit in York....

http://www.yorkcastlemuseum.org.uk/

http://www.yorkshirenet.co.uk/yorkdungeon/

http://www.jorvik-viking-centre.co.uk/jorvik-navigation.htm

Also, its a nice walk around York using the city walls.

You're never lost for something to do in York

pete.


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peejay

Thanks for all those links about York...I am saving some of the pages onto my laptop in case I cannot fudge a connection to the internet while we are up there ( if I do i will post how it is going). We will have three days In York so I hope we should be able to get around a fair bit of it....if the legs hold out :lol: 

We might have to opt for the bus ride to see it all, as it seems like we are going to have an enegetic week before we get to York.

Mike


----------



## 88838 (May 9, 2005)

York museum has free entry, and car park is ok for reasonable sized motor homes. [well actually any if you get there early enough] cost is about £5 per day I think - haven't been for a while, otherwise you have to street park [max of 1 hour generally] else Foss Islands just outside the city walls on East of city, else P+R at 
Grimston Bar [off A1079] - see also maze [ maize] - Monks Cross [off A64-A1036] - Designer Centre [off A19]

see also Brid -Bempton - Hornsea - Filey - [fish n chips to choke a horse at Inghams] - Staithes - Robin Hoods Bay - Beverley - Kirkstall Abbey and see the flying scotsman it goes slowly at this point.

enjoy

8)


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Cheers for that Twooks

Mike


----------



## 96180 (Aug 31, 2005)

i hope we get a an update on your itenery and how you get on!

and some pics when you get back


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi all

Just a reply to thank you for your suggestions and report back on our trip with a few of the photos:

Over the Humber Bridge










to Fort Paull a Battery built in Napoleonic times to protect the Humber and used until the 2nd World War for the same purpose , we stayed 2 nights, on the lawn outside the walls.

.

























Then on to Robin Hoods Bay where one day we cycled the old disused railway track north to Whitby and then the next south to Ravenscar, then we spent a day trying to find fossils on the beach.


































We drove up on to the highest part of the Moors and then down to the village of Slingsby for the night.


















We finished our visit to Yorkshire with four days in the City of York.


































We had a great time and had excellent weather.... will have to go back ...it is a big county!

Mike

P. S. A note for Helen B ...we did try to stay at the Horseshoe pub in Levisham but it has gone all foodie and up market and does not "entertain" walkers or campers any more....a shame as it is a beautiful village. We luckily had met a Moors ranger earlier and he had warned us that we may not be welcome at the pub but we went anyway to experience the thrill of the drive getting there :lol: We were not dissapointed! it is scary :roll:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

[quote="spykal"We had a great time and had excellent weather.... will have to go back ...it is a big county![/quote]

:lol: Glad you enjoyed your visit *skykal* and glad the weather was kind to you. As you say. It is a big county. :wink:


----------



## 89079 (May 13, 2005)

Nice pics Spycal. I remember Paul Battery well. We used to cycle out there as kids in the 60's. Much of it was still as left at the end of the war. Even found ration packs, gas masks, burn dressings etc in some of the more secluded bits. Lots of bullet cases and I am sure I remember live rounds been found! 

Another great amusement and also hard to belive in these "safer and more civilised" times was to put toilet paper down the loos in the then cafe right on the riverside. We would then run out side to see it drop out of a pipe, into the river just the other side of the wall! Ah, them were the days, we made our own entertainment then. 

---
Steven


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Dissapointed about the pub Mike as it was a great site with some really good walks straight from the site, the road out gets really scary if you meet 3 horse riders on nervous horses so you have to stop going up the hill as I did 8O . Very glad to hear that my home county did you proud though, I must go home again soon myself 8)


----------

